# For starters.



## iciewolf (Jun 6, 2008)

I did try to avoid asking these questions. I just tried to research but im getting annoyed with the results. Ive been around the furry fandom for a while and thought I should go all out and make a fursuit. Unfortunately I havent been able to find the right tutorials( or looked in the right places). This will be my first time ever making a fursuit and I need to know all the basics like supplies, where to find them, how to put them together, how to make the head and the correct stitching required. I thought I should start now(since it will be my first time) even though the con is in February. So anybody has some wisdom to pass on, tutorials theyve made, or just basic list of instructions for me to follow?  Any suggestions are much appreciated. And on a small note I do alot better with picture examples or videos.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 6, 2008)

here are some tutorials I used in the creation of my fursuit, peticularly the head:

head: 
http://www.matrices.net/balaclava.asp [also, check around the whole site. she has a lot of other useful tutorials for building eyes, feet and gloves.]

http://www.matrices.net/fursuit/Lawrence_Head_Construction-By_Jax.jpg [for further reference.]

as for the tail... eh... look around. I guess.


materials:

Fur: jo ann fabrics, wal-mart, internet. (around 2 yards of your main color, 1 yard of anything used less. 1/2 to 1/8 yard of fabric for pupil in eye. make sure you can see through it well! try ponte or some cheap black stuff. i personally try to avoid mesh)
foam: home depo, jo ann fabrics (buy upholestery foam... it's green colored. get it in a 5 inch thick block for carving.)
claws: i used sculptey clay. you can get it at any arts store really, or jo ann fabrics. Sculpt it, then bake it, and paint it with acrylics (alternately buy the correct color of clay... this is better as it prevents chipping)


hope I could help! :3


----------



## iciewolf (Jun 7, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> here are some tutorials I used in the creation of my fursuit, peticularly the head:
> 
> head:
> http://www.matrices.net/balaclava.asp [also, check around the whole site. she has a lot of other useful tutorials for building eyes, feet and gloves.]
> ...


 
Thankyou very much. It helped lotz!


----------



## Koda (Jun 7, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=20423 

When I get my supplies in, I'm going to be posting a lot of what I'm doing. (or at least I hope to.) So keep an eye on that thread. I've never done this before either, but I have an inkling of what I'm supposed to do :3


----------



## iciewolf (Jun 8, 2008)

OKie dokie


----------



## Rhari (Jun 8, 2008)

http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/profile

Has a LOAD of information in their about section TOTALLY awesome for newbie suit makers! <3 Good luck!


----------



## iciewolf (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks it helps alot


----------



## Angel_sparky (Jun 14, 2008)

mm Thank you to. The head on min well be what takes so long for me. but with gas as high as it is and i have my net to pay bills i have all the time i can use for making my head. thank you again


----------

